# M.2 MP510 960 wird schnell heiß



## MountyMAX (16. Oktober 2019)

*M.2 MP510 960 wird schnell heiß*

Grüße,

ich habe mir eine neue mobile Workstation zugelegt (Dell Precision 3541), als m.2 PCIe die mp510 mit 960 GB eingebaut. Leider überhitzt (74 C°) diese nach wenigen Minuten bzw., Sekunden und drosselt auf 30 MB/s Schreibleistung, hierbei ist es egal ob ich z.b. nur mit 113 MB/s über das Netzwerk eine Datei herunterlade(nach wenigen Minuten), oder mit 1,3 GB/s (nach wenigen Sekunden) z.B. eine Kopie einer mehreren GB großen Datei erstelle.

Beim Kopieren übers Netzwerk sieht es so aus, dass zwar es ca. 113 MB/s anzeigt, aber in Wirklichkeit ist die Datenträgerauslastung bei 100% mit 30 MB/s und gleichzeitig steigt die Arbeitsspeicherauslastung von ca. 20 auf 30%, bei 30% fällt die Geschwindigkeit in der Kopieranzeige auch auf 30 MB/s, wenn ich nun pausiere, bleibt die Auslastung der Festplatte und die RAM Auslastung geht langsam wieder zurück auf die 20% (sobald die 20%  erreicht werden geht die Auslastung der SSD auch wieder auf 0%) Also zusammengefasst, es mit 30 MB/s geschrieben, und was drüber ist wird im RAM gepuffert.

Das es bei über 1 Gbyte/s warm wird und dann drosselt im begrenzten m.2 Platz ist verständlich, aber bei nur 113 MB/s auch?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: m.2 MP510 960 wird schnell heiß*

laut dell support seite sieht es so aus als wenn die ssd von der seite wo auch der ram ist quasie mitbeheizt wird.

habe 2 960gb 510er auf nem z390 aorus ultra, eine direkt unter der graka(320watt zotac heizklotz) bei nem kollegen verbaut und auch unter synthetischer volllast(furmark, prime,as-ssd 10gb) sind die nie wärmer als 47°C.
denke das dell da (mal wieder) nicht nachgedacht hat

wenn es ncith schon hat, könntest du versuchen nen wärmeleitpad auf die ssd thermal plate zu packen um kontakt zwischen plate und ssd herzustellen:

Access Denied

das könnte vllt helfen, würde mich auch nicht wundern wenn da serienmäßig kein pad ist^^

mfg

edith: tolle link zusammen fassung^^, aber zumindest bei mir geht der "access denied" link ohne probs


----------



## Jeretxxo (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: m.2 MP510 960 wird schnell heiß*

Schlechte SSD Wahl für den Mobilen Einsatz.

Die SSD hat einen hohen Verbrauch, wird dadurch entsprechend Warm und die Firmware ist sehr regressiv bei der Temperatur, die SSD gehört in ein gut belüftetes Gehäuse, ohne seh ich Schwarz in dem Fall hohe Leistung abzurufen.


----------



## Research (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: M.2 MP510 960 wird schnell heiß*

Jup, 2 Wärmeleitpads, je 1 oben+unten, guck welche Dicke.


----------



## MountyMAX (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: m.2 MP510 960 wird schnell heiß*



xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> laut dell support seite sieht es so aus als wenn die ssd von der seite wo auch der ram ist quasie mitbeheizt wird.
> 
> habe 2 960gb 510er auf nem z390 aorus ultra, eine direkt unter der graka(320watt zotac heizklotz) bei nem kollegen verbaut und auch unter synthetischer volllast(furmark, prime,as-ssd 10gb) sind die nie wärmer als 47°C.
> denke das dell da (mal wieder) nicht nachgedacht hat
> ...



Du hast recht, die "SSD thermal plate" fehlt, war nicht dabei und konnte ich auch nicht im Zubehörshop finden ... ich kontaktiere mal DELL


----------



## MountyMAX (18. November 2019)

*AW: M.2 MP510 960 wird schnell heiß*

Nur mal kurz als Info, der nächste wird kein Dell mehr .. was ein inkompetenter Haufen ... und das bei einem Businessgerät ... dann wird es in Zukunft halt wieder Fujitsu ..., auch wegen dem Casual-Keyboarddesign des Dells, die Tastenanordnungen und FN Belegungen sind absolut ungeeignet zum Programmieren im Vergleich z.b. zu meinem privaten alten Dell oder des Fujitsu vorher.


----------



## Research (18. November 2019)

*AW: M.2 MP510 960 wird schnell heiß*

Probier mal Schenker oder Caseking.


----------



## MountyMAX (18. November 2019)

*AW: M.2 MP510 960 wird schnell heiß*



Research schrieb:


> Probier mal Schenker oder Caseking.



Hatte mehrere Hersteller im Fokus, auch Schenker, leider war da nichts passendes dabei, oft ist es an der 4G oder Dockingfähigkeit gescheitert, wenn die Leistung gepasst hat.


----------



## Research (18. November 2019)

*AW: M.2 MP510 960 wird schnell heiß*

4G wäre nicht das Problem, da das Handy immer dabei ist oder:
Mobilfunk-Modems/-Router mit Modem: LTE, Schnittstellen: USB Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

.
Über Thunderbold geht jedes x-Beliebige SUB-C Dock.


----------



## MountyMAX (18. November 2019)

*AW: M.2 MP510 960 wird schnell heiß*



Research schrieb:


> 4G wäre nicht das Problem, da das Handy immer dabei ist oder:
> Mobilfunk-Modems/-Router mit Modem: LTE, Schnittstellen: USB Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> 
> ...



Die Lösung über Handy/USB Stick war/ist nicht gewollt, auch weil es nicht professionell aussieht (war eine Vorgabe).

Das mit dem Dock ist ein echtes Problem, bei DELL hast du alles über USB-C/TB, aber bei fast allen anderen gibt es das eben nicht, habe sogar bei den Anbietern angerufen weil es nirgends zu finden war, nahezu kein Laptop unterstützt Power-, viele kein DP über USB-C,  da wird dann das Monitorsignal als eine Art Video gestreamt was bei meinem (fast 4k) Monitor USB-C recht stark auslastet.
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass selbst heute noch Docking über USB-C ein derartiger Flickenteppich ist.


----------



## Research (18. November 2019)

*AW: M.2 MP510 960 wird schnell heiß*

Leider doch.

Denke das wird erst mit USB4 Besser und PCIe4.0


----------



## MountyMAX (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: M.2 MP510 960 wird schnell heiß*

Kurze Rückmeldung, nach längerem Kontakt mit DELL und 2 Monaten habe ich meine Thermal Plate nun endlich erhalten ... nur 40 EUR .. 
15 EUR davon waren eine "Servicepauschale", nun ja, wenigstens bleibt nun die Temp in der Regel bei ca. 48 °C, und bei Last dauert es schon recht lange bis diese überhaupt auf 55 °C kommt. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass diese kleine Metallplatte (mit einer merkwürdigen Wärmeleitpad/-paste?) derart viel ausmacht.


----------



## Research (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: M.2 MP510 960 wird schnell heiß*

Ein aubgebauter Chipsatzkühler, oder ein Set für Raspberry Pi hätte dich wohl 3€ gekostet.


----------

